

Raspberry Pi Temperature Sensing - veb
http://spottedsun.com/raspberry-pi-temperature-sensing-pt-1/

======
lutusp
The title of this submission: "Raspberry Pi Temperate Sensing".

The title of the linked article: "Raspberry Pi Temperature Sensing".

Not to be intemperate, but copying and pasting a title is easier than getting
it wrong.

